

Founder of Mint closes project on alternative urban transport - taylorbuley
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/founder-of-mint-closes-project-on-alternative-urban-transport/

======
tokenadult
The primary source has already been submitted to HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3310853>

